# Cherry Shrimp Behavior question



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

I just got 15 new cherry shrimp yesterday and they are constantly swimming along the glass, they remind me of the Sea Moneys back in the good old days.

Are cherry shrimp usually very active, or should I be testing the conditions?

The tank is a 20L that I set up last Saturday. I have a few plants in it and did a 30% water change before putting in the shrimp. Temp is 70' , pH is 7.5, ammonia is zero
Any thoughts?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have 4 small cherry shrimp tanks and I have them at temps from 70 to 78. They don't breed as rapidly in cooler water. They only swim actively side to side after a water change, otherwise, they pretty much eat and breed. 

They are also very sensitive to high nitrates. I use duckweed and water lettuce in my cherry shrimp tanks to soak up the nitrates. Also all of my tanks are heavily planted. Its fun to watch them constantly cleaning the plants.

Hope that helps.

Mike


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Male RCS will do this if they know a female is looking to mate, they'll circle the tank over and over again. I had a couple male rcs do this for hours on end.


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok just did a nitrate test and results are some where in between 5-10ppm, what is considered an acceptable range.

I should have mentioned the shrimp are very small, like 1/4 to 1/2 inch and I found what I think to be one moulted shell. At first I thought it was a dead shrimp floating but I pulled it out and there seems to be no substance to it, but the whiskers are still in place, is this normal for a moult? I guess they have to start moulting at a young age?


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

cydric said:


> Male RCS will do this if they know a female is looking to mate, they'll circle the tank over and over again. I had a couple male rcs do this for hours on end.


I hope females do it also, otherwise my tank is full of males


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Molts can look quite a bit like a shrimp. It's quite common for the legs and other details to be still recognizable.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

This is true about the molts, they're exact replicas of the shrimp body. Easily mistaken as dead shrimp. Freaked me out too the first time i saw one of my cherries molt.


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

I read that you should see a crack right be hind the head on a molt, and I did recall seeing this. I guess the fact they are molting is a good thing. Now I have to wait for them to start breeding, would you happen to know how long this may take, considering my shrimp are pretty small.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Female cherries should be darker red than males. Most males (not all) are almost transparent looking and are smaller than females. One for sure way to see if a female is about to become pregnant is if you can see on her back right behind her head is a yellow(could be green too) patch developing. These are the eggs developing in her ovaries. It's a really bright yellow in most cases and you can't miss it.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you have any java moss or other moss for the babies?

Also, all sizes of cherry shrimp like a blanched slice of zucchini.

Mike


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

CrownMan said:


> Do you have any java moss or other moss for the babies?
> 
> Also, all sizes of cherry shrimp like a blanched slice of zucchini.
> 
> Mike


Agreed. My RCS fry always hideout in my taiwan moss. Moss is a must have addition for almost any dwarf shrimp.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Constant swimming can also be an indication of water quality issues. Since the tank has only been set up for a week I would monitor nitrIte and ammonia aswell as nitrAte.

The moults will have a split at the back of the head as mentioned and I leave them in the tank for the shrimp to eat. Shrimp can also moult through stress so if you're seeing lots of moults at the same time I would test the water.

Best of luck with the little guys.


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Would you mind if I ask what parameters I'm looking for in those three test?
Thanks


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Leaving the moults in the tank?
My Amano wanted nothing to do w/ his moult and, as I recall, crabs & coral banded shrimp I've ahd in the past also ignored their moults.

I can't imagine that there's any nutritional value to a moult either (chitin is pretty inert stuff).


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

My CRS are eventually eat their moults. I wouldn't bother removing them since once you get a colony going you would be in there every day grabbing some.


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Today my shrimp have calmed down, they are sitting on plant leaves nibbling at algae. From time to time one will swim across the tank. The good news they all look healthy.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Philip C said:


> Would you mind if I ask what parameters I'm looking for in those three test?
> Thanks


Zero ammonia, zero nitrIte *with* a low reading for nitrAte.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 7, 2006)

My red cherry shrimp eat their own molts, they always molt in my taiwan moss and then i'll see them eating it, not saying it's the same shrimp that just made the molt, but other rcs will eat it.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Pens_Fan said:


> My red cherry shrimp eat their own molts, they always molt in my taiwan moss and then i'll see them eating it, not saying it's the same shrimp that just made the molt, but other rcs will eat it.


Same here...my tigers also do the same.

I also leave the amano moults in and someone's eating them....not sure if it's my amanos, asolene spixi, bristle nosed plec or red ramshorns.:noidea: :madgrin:


----------

